# Glitch in App causes Acceptance Rates to Drop



## AADunbar13 (Sep 16, 2016)

The app seems to have started glitching and making me miss requests while online (or possibly offline, I can't tell) and caused my acceptance rate to drop. I had it all set up, but when I switched between apps like waze I think the notifications stop when you get a request. I think it made me miss a bunch of rides and messed up my acceptance rate. Has anyone noticed anything similar? Does anyone know if it lowers your chances of getting requests?

I have a Galaxy 6 Edge +


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

AADunbar13 said:


> The app seems to have started glitching and making me miss requests while online (or possibly offline, I can't tell) and caused my acceptance rate to drop. I had it all set up, but when I switched between apps like waze I think the notifications stop when you get a request. I think it made me miss a bunch of rides and messed up my acceptance rate. Has anyone noticed anything similar? Does anyone know if it lowers your chances of getting requests?
> 
> I have a Galaxy 6 Edge +


I use a Galaxy J1, no sim, WiFi Tethered, 1GB Ram, and Usually in another app playing around, ... 
Pings always come through via notification.


----------



## meshmasterA (Sep 17, 2016)

I noticed my acceptance rate is like 80% and I have never intentionally let a ping go. Not sure what's happening with it


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I've had the same, it's showing 82% and I've only missed 1, however I get many quick requests, I accept them and then I'm back to online and no ride


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

My rate was as low as 60 for the week. I denied 1 poorly routed ping in my first 10 rides for the week. Should be 90% Then I accepted ever one of the next 15 and my percentage made it to 73%. Should obviously be about 96% Maybe if I don't sign up for promotions then my rate would be actual.


----------



## AADunbar13 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah I was at 100% for the first 10 rides, then when I signed in the next day I was at 52%. I've been slowly climbing up since but I've messaged support 5 different times and it's clear the person doesn't speak English so they don't understand my questions. They just finally marked the issue "Resolved" just to ditch the problem. Not to mention they are making it difficult for me to get my referral bonus. Didn't know I needed the person's full name, email, and phone number to claim it.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah I think there a glitch with the app. I haven't drove for the past 3 month. Last week I was at 67%. Decide to go online to make sure I was still active and didn't accept 2 requests. Drop down to 64%. This week I went down to 14% for no reason.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AADunbar13 said:


> The app seems to have started glitching and making me miss requests while online (or possibly offline, I can't tell) and caused my acceptance rate to drop. I had it all set up, but when I switched between apps like waze I think the notifications stop when you get a request. I think it made me miss a bunch of rides and messed up my acceptance rate. Has anyone noticed anything similar? Does anyone know if it lowers your chances of getting requests?
> 
> I have a Galaxy 6 Edge +


Uber robbery


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber robbery


Something I figured out today regarding this:

You used to always receive pings even if you were parked and waiting, sending a text message, whatever. I wondered myself why my acceptance rating dipped a little even though I had no rejects, and then I caught it in a split second: My wife sent me a text. I went to text her back, and RIGHT as I hit the "back" button on my phone to put the Uber app in the background so I could text her back, a ping came in. No sound, no nothing, just the visual of a ping going into the background. I immediately brought the Uber app back up, and the ping was still active and now audible. I accepted it in the knick of time. So, don't sit around doing anything apparently while online with your phone, because the alerts won't go off anymore like they used to.

The other day I went from 100% to 92% out of nowhere. I have 1600+ trips. They are bullying it pretty well, or trying to anyway.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Something I figured out today regarding this:
> 
> You used to always receive pings even if you were parked and waiting, sending a text message, whatever. I wondered myself why my acceptance rating dipped a little even though I had no rejects, and then I caught it in a split second: My wife sent me a text. I went to text her back, and RIGHT as I hit the "back" button on my phone to put the Uber app in the background so I could text her back, a ping came in. No sound, no nothing, just the visual of a ping going into the background. I immediately brought the Uber app back up, and the ping was still active and now audible. I accepted it in the knick of time. So, don't sit around doing anything apparently while online with your phone, because the alerts won't go off anymore like they used to.
> 
> The other day I went from 100% to 92% out of nowhere. I have 1600+ trips. They are bullying it pretty well, or trying to anyway.


That is _*critical*_ info!


----------



## PHX (May 25, 2016)

This is really important if they're offering guaranteed hourly pay that is dependent (even partially) on the % acceptance rate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Something I figured out today regarding this:
> 
> You used to always receive pings even if you were parked and waiting, sending a text message, whatever. I wondered myself why my acceptance rating dipped a little even though I had no rejects, and then I caught it in a split second: My wife sent me a text. I went to text her back, and RIGHT as I hit the "back" button on my phone to put the Uber app in the background so I could text her back, a ping came in. No sound, no nothing, just the visual of a ping going into the background. I immediately brought the Uber app back up, and the ping was still active and now audible. I accepted it in the knick of time. So, don't sit around doing anything apparently while online with your phone, because the alerts won't go off anymore like they used to.
> 
> The other day I went from 100% to 92% out of nowhere. I have 1600+ trips. They are bullying it pretty well, or trying to anyway.


Uber " improvements". Like spyware.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

This was happening again Sat night near SF, I "missed" 5 requests whilst on 1 long X ride. It's great that they explain that if you accept more rides you can make more money. They had this bug a few months ago, then fixed it, now they've broken it again. Situation normal at the crèche.


----------



## cycle_menace (Oct 16, 2016)

For what it's worth I'm using an Samsung S5

You're not alone in seeing these glitches. I'm riding a bicycle for Uber Eats and I've been experiencing this. I've done 3 shifts and my rates have all been 69% despite only missing one or two because the app glitches or takes too long to respond. I never deliberately declined a trip. A few times the trip request disappeared immediately after appearing as well

How long is the timeout for not accepting a trip? There have been a few times where stopping my bike, unlocking my phone and opening the app lagged so I supposedly 'declined' the trip

Really, if I'm 'online' it means I'm ready to accept trips, plus the low acceptance rate results in exclusion from some specific incentives....


----------



## tampabayray (Oct 14, 2016)

cycle menace. same thing here. not on bike but none the less, it happens to me and my numbers dropped. wrote uber. they replied. mumbo jumbo. not even coming close to answering my question. oh well. they do pretty well in many other areas....


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

With their new algorithms, I don't get it. 24-minute ping the other day from the airport. I accepted, and was hoping they would cancel. They did. Next ping, 22 minutes to the airport... ugh, meanwhile I am driving close to downtown. Cancel again. Next ping was 1000 feet away.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Another problem I found: If you are with Verizon or Sprint, and someone calls you while online, your data is obviously cut off, but the Uber app treats incoming pings as rejects, even though they cannot reach you. I contacted Uber and they know about this. What amazes me is that the phone call/data issue has been a problem forever with these carriers: Uber claiming to be a "technology company" is no excuse.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

meshmasterA said:


> I noticed my acceptance rate is like 80% and I have never intentionally let a ping go. Not sure what's happening with it


I accept every single ping and sometimes it drops when a request comes in and the rider cancels before you accept it is a glitch .


----------



## Rideshareguy12345 (Sep 26, 2021)

Uber Gave me 48 cancelations in less than 20min.... it's all a scam to take away your rewards. They don't want drivers to pick and choose calls. Want drivers to have to accept everything.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rideshareguy12345 said:


> Uber Gave me 48 cancelations in less than 20min.... it's all a scam to take away your rewards. They don't want drivers to pick and choose calls. Want drivers to have to accept everything.


What are these rewards you speak of?


----------



## Rideshareguy12345 (Sep 26, 2021)

Gold Rewards. It allows you to see the time, Miles and direction the customer is going in.


----------

